

Ban boring mike-based Q&A sessions and use index cards instead - panic
http://blog.valerieaurora.org/2015/06/23/ban-boring-mike-based-qa-sessions-and-use-index-cards-instead/

======
jessaustin
It seems as though I've seen a variation on this, in which questions are
pulled from tweets to a particular hashtag. I'm not sure where or when this
was, but it seemed to work pretty well, or at least better than this index
card thing would.

